

$79 for a digital copy or $59 for a physical copy of Diablo 3? - DigitalSea
http://ilikekillnerds.com/2012/05/how-is-it-possible-that-a-digital-copy-of-a-pc-game-can-cost-more-than-a-physical-copy/

======
Freestyler_3
I don't know what the price is to buy bandwidth (as host of the files) but I
bet it is not 20$ per 8Gb!

